

Exception handling in Perl 6 - perlgeek
http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2011/12/15/day-15-something-exceptional/

======
KevinMS
_The Perl 6 exception system is currently in development_

Whoa there, slow down! Perl 6 has only been in development about ten years and
they're all the way up to exceptions?

~~~
chromatic
You can also solve simple math problems with it!

<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Perl_6>

